# FBE HOLLOW FORM



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

FBE hollow form 7 3/4" wide 10 3/4" high 3/16" thick.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 1, 2013)

OMG!!! That is exactly what I aspire to do! Would you mind telling us some details. MC when turning, how you dried it, finish applied, etc. I really, really love this piece! And I have FBE on the way! 
:


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 1, 2013)

:whs:


----------



## TimR (Feb 1, 2013)

that's some killer looking color! You sure nailed the orientation for this piece. :thewave: 
How bout a few more pics...that's got to be appreciated from more angles. :way2go:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2013)

Stunning as usual Mike. I hope to get more logs for you Sunday. Cannot log tomorrow but hopefully Sunday. Can you share with us how you finished this?


----------



## cabomhn (Feb 1, 2013)

Such an awesome looking form as well as beautiful wood. Also would be interested in hearing about your finish.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 1, 2013)

WOW  outstanding piece. Whatever you used for a finish REALLY made the colors pop. Definitely a home run.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2013)

I have seen some amazing wood come out of Kevins patch, but never one with so much color, great work on the turning.  well done. Do tell what the finish is.


----------



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> OMG!!! That is exactly what I aspire to do! Would you mind telling us some details. MC when turning, how you dried it, finish applied, etc. I really, really love this piece! And I have FBE on the way!
> :



Many thanks. As soon as I got it from Kevin I rough turned it and soaked it for three days in a 50/50 mix of water and hand liquid soap. I use this a lot it seems to lubricate second turning, quicken up the drying proces and the soap replaces the water in the cells and will eventually be replaced by the finish. It was around 27% I think when I got it. With the soap it dried in about one month. After final turning it thin, sanded to 400 and soaked for 10 min. In a 50/50 mix of BLO/ mineral spirits. Wipe dry and let cure foe one week. Then either renaissance wax or as in this one about 10 coats of thin wipe on poly with 0000 steel wool between each coat.

Most of this was learned from reading Ron Kent's style with Norfolk pine.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 1, 2013)

MPeach said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! That is exactly what I aspire to do! Would you mind telling us some details. MC when turning, how you dried it, finish applied, etc. I really, really love this piece! And I have FBE on the way!
> ...



Nice work and thanks for the info... Makes me wonder if the box elder would lend itself to the translucent qualities of NIP. Flaming box elder lampshades, anyone?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> ...Makes me wonder if the box elder would lend itself to the translucent qualities of NIP. Flaming box elder lampshades, anyone?



I have at least two customers that have sent me pics of FBE lampshades they've turned. Stunning to say the least. I don't have much of a chance finding pictures though with the number of emails I have.  I will take a stab at it with the search function though - they're worth sharing.


----------



## mamahan (Feb 1, 2013)

MPeach said:


> FBE hollow form 7 3/4" wide 10 3/4" high 3/16" thick.



Incredible workmanship!


----------



## MPeach (Feb 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> MPeach said:
> 
> 
> > Steelart99 said:
> ...



As far as I know only Norfolk pine is capable of that awesome translucence. Speaking of lampshades, I just roughed out three small NIP blanks to make into small shades to go in a kitchen over the island. I'll post when they're finished.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well...Your hollow form pics have taught me an invaluable lesson. Never view completed projects while eating peanuts. That way, when I gasp at the beauty of the piece, I won't suck a WHOLE peanut down. Almost gave new meaning to the term "Killer Piece" . Outstanding job with that hunk of wood. :hatsoff: :hatsoff:


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a Peach, Mr Peach! Never seen FBE with that color intensity before, makes me want to try some...


----------



## amberjack (Feb 2, 2013)

what does FBE stand for by the way great hollow form outstanding.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 3, 2013)

amberjack said:


> what does FBE stand for by the way great hollow form outstanding.


Flame box elder.


----------



## Tim Carter (Feb 3, 2013)

Beautiful piece! My biggest concern/problem with FBE is that the brillant reds fade with exposure to light to a medium brown that's not as nice looking. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to slow down or eliminate the problem? I've wiped pieces down with Armor All prior to finishing and that seems to slow the color change down some but it doesn't stop it.


----------



## brown down (Feb 4, 2013)

HOLY CRAP!!!! did you paint that thing, wow that is well heck i am speechless which doesn't happen often!!!!


----------



## brown down (Feb 4, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Tim Carter said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful piece! My biggest concern/problem with FBE is that the brillant reds fade with exposure to light to a medium brown that's not as nice looking. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to slow down or eliminate the problem? I've wiped pieces down with Armor All prior to finishing and that seems to slow the color change down some but it doesn't stop it.
> ...



I haven't tried it on FBE but have been using this stuff called CUTEK extreme, its a food grade safe wood stabilizer and really makes grain colors and patterns come to life! its expensive, but goes a long long way. It is by far my go too oil to expose and protect the grain prior to putting a finish on! It may work it may not, but would be worth a shot IMO


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 5, 2013)

MPeach said:


> Steelart99 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! That is exactly what I aspire to do! Would you mind telling us some details. MC when turning, how you dried it, finish applied, etc. I really, really love this piece! And I have FBE on the way!
> ...



So, do you use the soap Ron uses, i.e., Costco’s Kirkland brand detergent, or do you use some other brand? Are they all the same??? I like the idea of shortening the drying time.
Thanks, and once again ... beautiful piece!
Dan


----------



## TimR (Feb 5, 2013)

Tim Carter said:


> Beautiful piece! My biggest concern/problem with FBE is that the brillant reds fade with exposure to light to a medium brown that's not as nice looking. Does anyone have any ideas as to how to slow down or eliminate the problem? I've wiped pieces down with Armor All prior to finishing and that seems to slow the color change down some but it doesn't stop it.



Tim,
I've heard airbrushing the red areas with a red like Badger Crimson Red is supposed to help offset the fade but I've not tried.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 17, 2013)

Just curious, how much would a beautiful piece like this go for?


----------



## MPeach (Feb 20, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Just curious, how much would a beautiful piece like this go for?



$600


----------



## Sprung (Feb 23, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------

